# Husky Brute 4500 On A 280Rs?



## Krista (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi everyone!

First, we decided to purchase the 280RS (yay!). We pick it up from Lakeshore RV the first weekend in April (ours comes of the line Feb 7th). Since we only live 5 hours away, we don't have to have it shipped. But here's my question. I asked Lakeshore about electric tongue jacks and they recommended the Husky Brute 4500. For about $40 more than it would cost for me to purchase the jack from an online store, they would install it and have it ready for me at trailer pick-up (and I could finance it into my loan). Looking online, it seems that Husky is an OK brand and 4500 lbs would be plenty for the 280RS. Any thoughts on this? Also, I can't find anywhere where they say this model has a emergency manual crank mechanism . . . I am I missing something? Don't they all have an emergency manual back-up?

Thanks all!
Krista


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

The only thing I've heard questioned on the Husky is the ball bearing design they use in their mechanism. You may want to look into that to see if it is a cause for concern for you. The dealer can get whatever jack/brand you want. They've got plenty of time between now and then for it to ship from wherever, and have it installed by the time you take delivery. If nothing else, order it online and tell them you're having it shipped to them. They can install it in a matter of minutes, so you could even take it with you to delivery. I personally have the Barker 3500 and have been impressed with it. However it works out, I'd suggest you leave there with the jack you want on your new camper. Good Luck & welcome to the forum.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on your purchase and welcome to Outbackers.com. Looking at the instruction sheet (look up part number 87641) the emergency crank handle goes through the top.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Krista said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> First, we decided to purchase the 280RS (yay!). We pick it up from Lakeshore RV the first weekend in April (ours comes of the line Feb 7th). Since we only live 5 hours away, we don't have to have it shipped. But here's my question. I asked Lakeshore about electric tongue jacks and they recommended the Husky Brute 4500. For about $40 more than it would cost for me to purchase the jack from an online store, they would install it and have it ready for me at trailer pick-up (and I could finance it into my loan). Looking online, it seems that Husky is an OK brand and 4500 lbs would be plenty for the 280RS. Any thoughts on this? Also, I can't find anywhere where they say this model has a emergency manual crank mechanism . . . I am I missing something? Don't they all have an emergency manual back-up?
> 
> ...


I had a Husky on my old Jayco Octane ZX Toyhauler and moved it to my Outback 277RL. Switched it myself on the dealer lot before the walk-thru. Never a problem for me on either trailer.


----------



## Evan's Daddy (May 16, 2011)

I just got done putting the Husky Brute 4500 on our 28RSS. So far I like it but have only used it a little bit inside my shop. The key fobs make it nice. You can watch the level and hit the up or down on the key fob. True single person leveling made easy.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Key fob????? Sounds like gadgetry....I'll have to look into the Husky. I could use a heavier jack when I've got the golf cart in the bed of the truck. It's blown a fuse a time or two....I guess I'd best doublecheck that it's getting a good ground first. I like that I man leveling where I can put the level on the trailer floor.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

LaydBack said:


> Key fob????? Sounds like gadgetry....I'll have to look into the Husky. I could use a heavier jack when I've got the golf cart in the bed of the truck. It's blown a fuse a time or two....I guess I'd best doublecheck that it's getting a good ground first. I like that I man leveling where I can put the level on the trailer floor.


Sounds like you'll be modifying a modification in the future!!!!


----------

